# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  U2U ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## mr.blond

ξερει καποιος να μου πει γιατι οταν θελω να στειλω u2u μου λεει πως: το u2u που προσπαθειτε να σωσετε, ειναι αδειανο. help..

----------


## dora-agxos

μηπως δεν εγραψες το θεμα?πρεπει να το συμπληρωσεις κ αυτο,εστω κ με μια τελεια.

----------


## mr.blond

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> μηπως δεν εγραψες το θεμα?πρεπει να το συμπληρωσεις κ αυτο,εστω κ με μια τελεια.


πριν που εστελνα, εστελνα ετσι κ δεν υπηρχε προβλημα. παντως θα το δοκιμασω αυτο που ειπες :Smile:

----------


## Χάιντι

Πρέπει να γράψεις και θέμα!!!!!

----------


## Borat-DELETED-MEMBER

Πολύ ωραία. Κλειδώθηκαν τα θέματα, σβήστηκε το ποστ, εκφράστηκε η άποψη ότι ο τύπος είναι εναντίον της γνωσιακής κι εγώ ως \'Μπόρατ\' θέλα να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση και την κάνω σε αυτό το θρεντ, στην οποία δεν ευελπιστώ να πάρω απάντηση... καταρχάς, δε με αφορά αν ο τύπος είναι \'εναντίον\' της συγκεκριμένης σχολής, δικαίωμά του είναι. Απλά για το γαμώτο, σιγά μην απαντηθεί αυτό, θα ήθελα να ξέρω για ποιό λόγο του είχε διαγραφεί η κριτική του για την ταινία \'Inception\'. Κριτική έκανε εκεί, δε μιλούσε για τη διαχείριση, ούτε καταφερνόταν εναντίον κάποιου αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μια παράγραφος απ\' το ποστ του αναφερόταν συγκεκριμένα και μόνο στην ταινία. Μήπως επειδή κάποιοι δε γουστάρουν τις ψυχαναλυτικές προσεγγίσεις τελικά; Λέω εγώ τώρα. Ήταν εμφανής στο γραπτό του η γνώση της φροϋδικής σχολής, αλλά γιατί τόση ενόχληση; Τελικά, αυτά που διαγράφονται αφορούν μόνο συκοφαντίες και προσβολές ή και απόψεις, θέσεις και γνώσεις γενικότερα κι από πότε κάτι τέτοιο είναι \'απαγορεύσιμο\';... 

Κάποιοι τον πέρασαν για τον Κρίνο, τα σενάρια φουντώνουν και δώστου το μπάχαλο. Κι εγώ έχω συμμετάσχει σε αυτό, αλλά από άλλη οπτική φυσικά. Μα ο Κρίνο δε γνωρίζει από Φρόϋντ κι ούτε θα ήταν σε θέση να τον κατανοήσει. 

Στον χρήστη Παντ, δεν απάντησε κανείς για το πώς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κάποιος να ποστάρει σαν \'unregisterd\'. Κι εγώ με δυο νικς διαγραμμένα δε μπορώ να ποστάρω, έτσι δεν είναι; Και τέλος πάντων, ποιός μπορεί να μου πει πώς ο χρήστης αυτός μου έστειλε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα πριν από λίγο το κείμενο που μόλις του διαγράψατε χωρίς να υπάρχει το νικ του αποστολέα; Κι εσύ ρε χρήστη χωρίς νικ γιατί το έστειλες σε μένα;... για να καταλάβω τί γίνεται εδώ, ή για να \'ξανακυνηγήσω\' τον άλλο που πίστεψες ότι θα σε άφηνε στο φόρουμ του και θα αποδεχόταν το γεγονός ότι έχεις περισσότερες γνώσεις απ\' τον ίδιο που νομίζει ότι έχει γνώσεις;... ή δεν κατάλαβες ότι εκεί μαζεύει αυτούς που βρήκε από εδώ για να μεγαλώνουν και οι τηλεθεάσεις γενικώς;... ευχαριστώ και πείτε σε όσους με βρίσκουν υποκρίτρια να είναι ήσυχοι, δε θα υπάρξει κανένα άλλο ποστ. Καλό απόγεμα και μη μου στέλνετε μηνύματα. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος και δε θέλω να φαίνομαι αγενής, επειδή κάποιοι γουστάρουν να θεωρούν ότι είμαι.

.................................................. .................................................. ........................................

Εισερχόμενα U2U
Εισερχόμενα U2U U2U Outbox
U2U Outbox Αποστολή U2U
Αποστολή U2U adress book
adress book Μαύρη λίστα
Μαύρη λίστα

Φάκελοι
Εισερχόμενα U2U (2)
U2U Outbox (0)
Πρόχειρα (0)
Κάδος (0)
Διαχείριση Φακέλλων

Θέμα: yu
Από: 
Προς: Borat
Φάκελλος: Inbox
Απεστάλθη: 7-9-2010 στις 02:57 PM
Μήνυμα: ... εδώ ακολουθεί το μήνυμα που του διαγράψατε πριν λίγο... 

Εκτυπώσιμη Έκδοση
Επιλογές
Delete
Απάντηση
Απάντηση και διαγραφή
Προώθηση
Επισήμανση μη διαβασμένων
Αποστολή στο e-mail μου
Μετακίνηση σε

You have 2 U2Us. This is 2.00% of the maximum, the maximum is set to 100.
-

Powered by XMB
Developed By Aventure Media &amp; The XMB Group © 2002-2005

----------


## dora-agxos

δεν εχω καταλαβει τιποτα...................

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Borat_
> Πολύ ωραία. Κλειδώθηκαν τα θέματα, σβήστηκε το ποστ, εκφράστηκε η άποψη ότι ο τύπος είναι εναντίον της γνωσιακής κι εγώ ως \'Μπόρατ\' θέλα να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση και την κάνω σε αυτό το θρεντ, στην οποία δεν ευελπιστώ να πάρω απάντηση... καταρχάς, δε με αφορά αν ο τύπος είναι \'εναντίον\' της συγκεκριμένης σχολής, δικαίωμά του είναι. Απλά για το γαμώτο, σιγά μην απαντηθεί αυτό, θα ήθελα να ξέρω για ποιό λόγο του είχε διαγραφεί η κριτική του για την ταινία \'Inception\'. Κριτική έκανε εκεί, δε μιλούσε για τη διαχείριση, ούτε καταφερνόταν εναντίον κάποιου αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μια παράγραφος απ\' το ποστ του αναφερόταν συγκεκριμένα και μόνο στην ταινία. Μήπως επειδή κάποιοι δε γουστάρουν τις ψυχαναλυτικές προσεγγίσεις τελικά; Λέω εγώ τώρα. Ήταν εμφανής στο γραπτό του η γνώση της φροϋδικής σχολής, αλλά γιατί τόση ενόχληση; Τελικά, αυτά που διαγράφονται αφορούν μόνο συκοφαντίες και προσβολές ή και απόψεις, θέσεις και γνώσεις γενικότερα κι από πότε κάτι τέτοιο είναι \'απαγορεύσιμο\';... 
> 
> Κάποιοι τον πέρασαν για τον Κρίνο, τα σενάρια φουντώνουν και δώστου το μπάχαλο. Κι εγώ έχω συμμετάσχει σε αυτό, αλλά από άλλη οπτική φυσικά. Μα ο Κρίνο δε γνωρίζει από Φρόϋντ κι ούτε θα ήταν σε θέση να τον κατανοήσει. 
> 
> Στον χρήστη Παντ, δεν απάντησε κανείς για το πώς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κάποιος να ποστάρει σαν \'unregisterd\'. Κι εγώ με δυο νικς διαγραμμένα δε μπορώ να ποστάρω, έτσι δεν είναι; Και τέλος πάντων, ποιός μπορεί να μου πει πως ο χρήστης αυτός μου έστειλε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα πριν από λίγο το κείμενο που μόλις του διαγράψατε χωρίς να υπάρχει το νικ του αποστολέα; Κι εσύ ρε χρήστη χωρίς νικ γιατί το έστειλες σε μένα;... για να καταλάβω τί γίνεται εδώ, ή για να \'ξανακυνηγήσω\' τον άλλο που πίστεψες ότι θα σε άφηνε στο φόρουμ του και θα αποδεχόταν το γεγονός ότι έχεις περισσότερες γνώσεις απ\' τον ίδιο που νομίζει ότι έχει γνώσεις;... ή δεν κατάλαβες ότι εκεί μαζεύει αυτούς που βρήκε από εδώ για να μεγαλώνουν και οι τηλεθεάσεις γενικώς;... ευχαριστώ και πείτε σε όσους με βρίσκουν υποκρίτρια να είναι ήσυχοι, δε θα υπάρξει κανένα άλλο ποστ. Καλό απόγεμα και μη μου στέλνετε μηνύματα. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος και δε θέλω να φαίνομαι αγενής, επειδή κάποιοι γουστάρουν να θεωρούν ότι είμαι.
> 
> .................................................. .................................................. ........................................
> 
> ...



Ναι σαφως η κριτικη ηταν ωραια....ενας εγκληματιας δεν εγκληματει παντα , μπορει καλλιστα να χεζει το τοπο αλλα να βγαλει και ενα λουλουδι....γιατι κοψατε το λουλουδι.

Γιατι το βαλατε φυλακη τον τυπο που εκλεψε την τραπεζα , αφου τον ειδα να δινει καραμελες σε ενα πιτσιρικι.

Και αν θυμαμε καλα καταφεροταν κατα της διαχειρισης...και πεταγε σποντιτσες...

Στον χρηστη παντ απαντησα ΕΓΩ...νομιζω εχω φωνη...αλλα σε μενα δεν απαντησε κανεις...χαχαχα.

Οσο για το u2u δεν καταλαβα τιποτα...


Λοιπον ειστε απαραδεκτη διαχειριση , φρικτοι χρηστες αντιο , μισητε κρινε και μισητο καινουριο σαϊτ εχε γεια , παιρνω τις βαλιτσες μου και φευγω.....ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΒΟΡΑΤ.

ΟΚ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Borat-DELETED-MEMBER

Τί είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά που δε γράφω με απλά ελληνικά; Δεν υπάρχει λέω νικ στη θέση του αποστολέα και ρώτησα πώς γίνεται αυτό. Ωραία η επίθεσή σου Κηπ, έχω πολύ καλή γνώμη για σένα δε θα την αλλάξω. Αναρωτήσου μόνο γιατί βγάζεις επίθεση, έβαλες ένα πολύ ωραίο θέμα για το \'καλό\' και το \'κακό\' πρόσφατα.
Σύμφωνα με τη δική σου οπτική λοιπόν, εφόσον ο τύπος είναι κατά της διαχείρισης, ας του διαγράφουμε και ό,τι λέει γενικότερα. Τότε να διαγράφονται γενικότερα και όσα έχω πει εγώ επειδή κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να έβρισα εσένα, ή εσύ επειδή κάπου έβρισες κάποιον άλλο, οπότε να χαθεί το μισό των ποστς εδώ μέσα.
Κι εγώ έχω καταφερθεί εναντίον της διαχείρισης, δεν είναι φανερό σε πολλά που έχω γράψει; Κι όταν αποπατούσαν εναντίον σου έριχνα αιχμές στη διαχείριση και όπου αλλού έβλεπα προσβολές με βάση τη δική μου οπτική. Μη τη δέχεσαι, αλλά τη σέβεσαι;
Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι απάντησες στον Παντ, αλλά το ερώτημά του έμεινε αναπάντητο από εκεί που ήθελε ο ίδιος μια απάντηση. Και από εκεί τέλος πάντων.
Όσο για αυτό εδώ, το έγραψες εσύ και όχι εγώ.

\'... Λοιπον ειστε απαραδεκτη διαχειριση , φρικτοι χρηστες αντιο , μισητε κρινε και μισητο καινουριο σαϊτ εχε γεια , παιρνω τις βαλιτσες μου και φευγω.....ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΒΟΡΑΤ...\'

Με συγχωρείς που δε θα ήθελα να με \'ξεγελά\' ο κάθε χρήστης που παίζει τα παιχνιδάκια του σε ένα φόρουμ \'ψυχολογίας\', αν διάβασες και πρόσεξες γιατί εξαντλήθηκε και η υπομονή μου χθες το βράδυ. 
Με συγχωρείς που δεν έγραψα περισσότερα αν και θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, επειδή η κάθε χρήστρια \'χ\' είναι \'ψυχωτική\' Δευτέρα έως Τρίτη και γίνεται καλά το Σαββατοκύριακο.
Με συγχωρείς που δεν άντεξα στα ψέμματα που λεγόντουσαν χτες για να την πληρώνει και πάλι η Λάϊτ που την χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι μια χαρά αλλά θα βρίσει εμένα στο τέλος.
Με συγχωρείς που είμαι της ψυχαναλυτικής και όχι της γνωσιακής δια πάσαν νόσον.
Με συγχωρείς που διαπιστώνω την ευκολία με την οποία εκτοξεύονται απειλές για δικαστήρια ή κριτικές για \'υποκριτιλίκια\' και δεν κάνουμε ποτέ την αυτοκριτική μας.
Με συγχωρείς που δε σου αρέσουν αυτά που λέω, επειδή δεν υπερασπίστηκα καμιά κλίκα και έγραψα κάποτε ότι κάποιοι δηλώνουν \'υγιείς\' αλλά ακόμη δε φτάσαν στο βάθρο των νικητών.
Και τώρα με συγχωρείς που δε θα απαντήσω στην επόμενη επίθεση που θα ακολουθήσει ή στην ανάκριση ή στον εντοπισμό και την κριτική για το ποιόν μου. 
Εγώ με βάση την αυτοκριτική μου σας απάλλαξα απ\' την παρουσία μου. Και πού ξέρεις; Ίσως απαντώ και επίτηδες για να με διαγράψουν για τρίτη φορά. Χωρίς να το ζητήσω καν και για να είμαι \'υπερήφανη\' για τη συνεισφορά μου στους συνανθρώπους μου εδώ μέσα που βρήκαν τη δική μου καμπούρα για να κάνουν τα τερτίπια τους.
Και θα αργήσω και για τη δουλειά μου. Σεβάσου τουλάχιστον το γεγονός ότι μπήκα μόνο επειδή μου απηύθυνες το λόγο γιατί μάλλον κι εσύ θα απαντούσες αν χρειαζότανε. Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι είμαι στα 5 μόλις μηνύματα και καλή σου συνέχεια.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Borat_
> Τί είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά που δε γράφω με απλά ελληνικά; Δεν υπάρχει λέω νικ στη θέση του αποστολέα και ρώτησα πώς γίνεται αυτό. Ωραία η επίθεσή σου Κηπ, έχω πολύ καλή γνώμη για σένα δε θα την αλλάξω. Αναρωτήσου μόνο γιατί βγάζεις επίθεση, έβαλες ένα πολύ ωραίο θέμα για το \'καλό\' και το \'κακό\' πρόσφατα.
> Σύμφωνα με τη δική σου οπτική λοιπόν, εφόσον ο τύπος είναι κατά της διαχείρισης, ας του διαγράφουμε και ό,τι λέει γενικότερα. Τότε να διαγράφονται γενικότερα και όσα έχω πει εγώ επειδή κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να έβρισα εσένα, ή εσύ επειδή κάπου έβρισες κάποιον άλλο, οπότε να χαθεί το μισό των ποστς εδώ μέσα.
> Κι εγώ έχω καταφερθεί εναντίον της διαχείρισης, δεν είναι φανερό σε πολλά που έχω γράψει; Κι όταν αποπατούσαν εναντίον σου έριχνα αιχμές στη διαχείριση και όπου αλλού έβλεπα προσβολές με βάση τη δική μου οπτική. Μη τη δέχεσαι, αλλά τη σέβεσαι;
> Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι απάντησες στον Παντ, αλλά το ερώτημά του έμεινε αναπάντητο από εκεί που ήθελε ο ίδιος μια απάντηση. Και από εκεί τέλος πάντων.
> Όσο για αυτό εδώ, το έγραψες εσύ και όχι εγώ.
> 
> \'... Λοιπον ειστε απαραδεκτη διαχειριση , φρικτοι χρηστες αντιο , μισητε κρινε και μισητο καινουριο σαϊτ εχε γεια , παιρνω τις βαλιτσες μου και φευγω.....ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΒΟΡΑΤ...\'
> 
> ...



Δεν μας νοιαζει.
Οι αλλοι ξερουν να διαβαζουν δεν ειναι παιχνιδακια.
Οσοι ασχολουνται με προϊστοριες ειναι μετρημενοι και εσυ εισαι μια απο αυτους , οπου καυγας τσουπ...το καταλαβαμε Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΟΛΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ , ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΣΑΤΑΝΙΚΟ οκ εγραψα με δυο προτασεις οτι εχεις προσφερει τους τελευταιους μηνες , μπορεις επιτελους να φυγεις....που ειναι και η επιθυμια σου εδω και μηνες.

----------

